# New Member Introduction



## MatlabMenagerie (Nov 6, 2015)

Hello everyone!

I just wanted to introduce myself. I live in Texas, in the USA. I actually do not breed fancy mice, but I have been thinking I might like to one day. For the time being, I'm contenting myself with absorbing everything I can about mouse genetics and husbandry.

I do have a pet mouse at present, an older dove colored buck. I took him in when an acquaintance discovered him living in appalling conditions. After a vet visit and a couple months of TLC, he's now healthy and just needs some more socialization.

He certainly seems to be some sort of "gateway drug," as now I've been overcome by the urge to get more involved with mice. They're such cute little critters.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi, welcome!


----------

